# USMC Recon to SF



## Austin123 (Sep 26, 2019)

Hello all I am currently a Recon Marine and have been in for a little less than 2 years. I am currently trying to figure out the rest of my career and am looking into SF and Marsoc. While I plan on contacting an SF recruiter a friend recommended this site so I thought I would look for insight on here as well. Currently looking into what a SARC friend of mine told me, that in some cases Marines can attend SFAS on TAD orders and then be transferred over to the Army if selected. That would be ideal if not possible though I am leaning towards putting in a packet for A&S. Overall I'm just looking for insight into the process of switching over and if TAD orders to attend SFAS is common.


----------



## DocCallahan (Oct 2, 2019)

If you’re Recon, why don’t you just drive down the street and talk to Raiders? Kudos to you for just finishing a selection and wanting to go to another, hardcore.


----------



## Brandon E (Nov 25, 2019)

Did you find the answers you were searching for? What battalion are you at right now?


----------



## Teufel (Nov 25, 2019)

Austin123 said:


> Hello all I am currently a Recon Marine and have been in for a little less than 2 years. I am currently trying to figure out the rest of my career and am looking into SF and Marsoc. While I plan on contacting an SF recruiter a friend recommended this site so I thought I would look for insight on here as well. Currently looking into what a SARC friend of mine told me, that in some cases Marines can attend SFAS on TAD orders and then be transferred over to the Army if selected. That would be ideal if not possible though I am leaning towards putting in a packet for A&S. Overall I'm just looking for insight into the process of switching over and if TAD orders to attend SFAS is common.


Boooooooooo


----------



## ecag (Nov 25, 2019)

Fairly limited experience being that we had a handful of navy/usmc guys with us. From what they told me their command had a lot to do with it being signed off on.


----------

